# Tropicana



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

Has anyone else seen the new Tropicana commercial?...introducing their new product line...cranberry juice! I hope it's as fresh as their other juices & without any high fructose corn syrup added.If anyone has tried it or seen in the stores pls reply.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Do they use the same jingle "Squeeze me a glass of Tropicana!" showing some guy with a fistfull of cranberries trying desperately to squeeze juice out of them?


----------

